# Related Sites > SQL Course >  substitute for Mod Function

## kaur_gurpreet

What s the substitute for Mod Function In Sql server

mod function in access returns the remainder

----------


## PinkPanther2003

Use %

SELECT 22 % 10

gives


----------- 
2

(1 row(s) affected)

Mod is short for modulo

HTH,

Peter

----------

